# Egg sharing



## Happytree (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

My DH and I are trying to choose a clinic for egg sharing in central london/South West London. Can anyone tell us which are the best clinics for egg sharing (including waiting times). Apart from cost and waiting time what other things we should be considering?  

Thank you

Happytree


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

There is an egg sharing section which you may find useful..

The Lister clinic in Chelsea, London do egg sharing.. If your the sharer - Very good price if you are lucky to not need ICSI, but if you do then it's not so good. The only waiting your have is for your initial appt, which normally doesn't take long, and then for your blood tests and then to be matched, the HIV one is the one that takes the longest as they like you to have 2 taken, 3 months apart, so good to get this one done asap... other things to consider is how easy it is to get there and your general feel for the clinic... maybe get a few info packs about different places and take it from there... the Lister website is;
www.ivf.org.uk - there is an egg sharing section there.

If your the recipient - (the person needing eggs) I think the waiting list is about 2 years (ish)... but best to contact clinic to confirm.

Good luck
Helen x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet websites


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Happytree and welcome!

Here is the link to the HFEA website where you can put in your postcode and find clinics. You can refine the search I think to identify egg sharing clinics. 

I'm not sure whether your enquiry is regarding donating as an egg sharer or becoming a recipient. I notice from your sig that you are 39 which is beyond the age to become a donor. If you are looking at receiving donated eggs, then you will need to call around the clinics to find out about waiting lists. Once you have a shortlist of clinics, it might also be an idea to post on the donor sperm/eggs board as the ladies there might be able to advise on waiting times. 

Not sure if that's of any help hun 

Lou
X


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Aweeze,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your December treatment!  

Sending you lots of   thoughts 

Bendybird.x


----------

